# College kids ALWAYS rate low. Don't PICK up college KIDS.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this? 

I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go. 

But I normally hate picking up college kids, they NEVER tip and they expect perfect service for little money. I mean what do they think we drive around for free?

What about you guys, do you guys have some of the same experiences?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I got a ping at 4:45 from a pax who turned out to be a college kid and needed to make his 5:00 class. Yeah, the college is an old, respectable university with 20mph speed limits and too narrow streets. I had a low rating that day so I figured he rated me low. He had really bad breath, too.

I had another pax who was a young kid. He was talking on his phone and I heard him whisper that his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. But I had good ratings that day so I assume he didn't give me a bad rating for being really old.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> they NEVER tip and they expect perfect service for little money.


Of course that's what they expect, that's what Uber tells them they are getting.

I feel ya'. They're not all bad, though. At least here. I try to keep an open mind.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't think so . College kids are very nice if your nice to them . I always get five star from them!!!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

In my 50 or so trips, I've only been tipped twice. Two dollars each time. And I'm just now realizing that both times were from couples my age where one of them was in town for cancer treatment (Houston has the largest medical center complex in the world). Crap, now I feel bad.

But this brings up a point. Uber obviously doesn't understand the sociology and psychology behind tipping. People (maybe just us really old folks) might feel insulted if they offer someone a tip and have it rejected. Declining a tip certainly isn't normal behavior. The recipient should accept it gracefully and with a thank you.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Of course that's what they expect, that's what Uber tells them they are getting.
> 
> I feel ya'. They're not all bad, though. At least here. I try to keep an open mind.


Don't get me wrong I do too, but college kids seem to never give good ratings and rate very poorly. I mean you could do everything right and they still rate you low.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I don't think so . College kids are very nice if your nice to them . I always get five star from them!!!


How many trips do you have? I have well over a 1000 trips under my belt.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?


I tend to agree with you. I was driving in a college town and also wanted to avoid stupid college kids.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Boston is a college town so avoiding college students is difficult.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...


If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.

Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

JLA said:


> If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.
> 
> Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


So she expects a driver who ass dances in the seat and takes his hands off the wheel. Interesting.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Travis produced a real nice professional video there. What a bunch of carloads of crap, welcome to Hollywood.


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

Here in Central NJ, between Princeton U and Rutgers U, the college kids are usually respectful and polite, and rate me quite well. The only time we have any issues are during New Years eve, but EVERYONE is typically drunk and inconsiderate at that time anyways


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i used to avg 4.67 and i work nights , pick up drunks and all and some morning crowd, when i decided to not go near colleges back in may my avg shot up to 4.83 and steady. (no other changes) you be the judge.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i used to avg 4.67 in i work nights , pick up drunks and all and some morning crowd, when i decided to not go near colleges back in may my avg shot up to 4.83 and steady. (no other changes) you be the judge.


Thats why I try to stay away from the college when I can. I mean not all kids rate me low, but man it seems like half do and half don't, but the half that does kills our ratings and they don't even tip. If they tipped then that would be different, but to put up with some of their bs and not get tipped then why should I hang around the college. I find I have better tips and better experiences away from the college. (typically, but not always)


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> So she expects a driver who ass dances in the seat and takes his hands off the wheel. Interesting.


Heck his hands are hardly even on the wheel. Are you serious, I try to be serious when I am driving bc I have mine and their life in my hands.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

it wont take much to drop your ratings, college kids often try to jam 5 people in and also rate a 3 and 4 because nothing impress's them,. now the best bet i learned is to let them play their music if i happen to pick some up. but i refuse to hang around the campus like when i was a noob


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I eventually started avoiding the private college (John Caroll University) and even neighborhoods around there because those students are so poorly behaved. Only a minority of Cleveland State University students ever gave me grief though.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?


During Spring Break I had a BUNCH of College kids and they were ALL non tippers and very disrespectful, including one sneaking a beer into the car when I told them there was an open container law.
Also a couple wanted to connect via Bluetooth to my car audio so they can play their music....on a 5 min ride.
I could go on, but I think the point is proven.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> During Spring Break I had a BUNCH of College kids and they were ALL non tippers and very disrespectful, including one sneaking a beer into the car when I told them there was an open container law.
> Also a couple wanted to connect via Bluetooth to my car audio so they can play their music....on a 5 min ride.
> I could go on, but I think the point is proven.


I wish uber would allow us to end rides like that, but idk, its a catch 22.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

JLA said:


> If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.
> 
> Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


I am doing it wrong if that is what they lookING for but not a bad song to get the groove on. I Am More Alternative Type Music with no singing from me.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a Metalhead. I have to remember to change the Sirius XM back to 002 Hits when I go to pick up a pax.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

College kids ratings vary directly with their night more so than anyone else I believe.

Guy got a number at the bar, guy going home with a girl to get laid, girl met a cute guy, girl taking a guy home=5 stars

Girl got hit on by ugly dudes all night, guy got rejected by everyone he talked to=1 star.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...


Same! No longer picking up those idiots. My rating dropped from 4.79 to 4.76 I know who it was picked up a group of college kids who I should have cancelled. Everything about them was shady. Should have listened to my gut feeling. Even offered them water!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> *Girl got hit on by ugly dudes all night, guy got rejected by everyone he talked to=1 star.*


Well, at least someone's getting ****ed.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

i get 5 stars from College kids, never a problem..


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

there


Nagodesi said:


> i get 5 stars from College kids, never a problem..


there's literally no way for you to know that. shut your ****ing cake-hole. to say that you "never have a problem" demonstrates that you've never picked up more than one college kid. they 90% of the time try to cram more than you're insured for, they automatically ask for auxillary cord so they can play their shitty music, and use the wors LIKE out of ****ing context, like literally like a like zillion like times in their like 4 block like trip


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> there
> there's literally no way for you to know that. shut your ****ing cake-hole. to say that you "never have a problem" demonstrates that you've never picked up more than one college kid. they 90% of the time try to cram more than you're insured for, they automatically ask for auxillary cord so they can play their shitty music, and use the wors LIKE out of ****ing context, like literally like a like zillion like times in their like 4 block like trip


Really don't know which ghetto college you pick up your losers? I pick up STUDENTS @ RUTGERS & PRINCETON UNIVERSITY, they also tip too.. so **** off loser.. I nevr had an issue.. if you don't believe me, it's not I give a **** what you think, I provide a grey service and they appreciate it.. most of my passengers are 1, 2 or max of 3 student gong to the same campus or class area..


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

good for you, ivy league-nad nibbler. wish i could say the same with these c.o.c. ****s. they don't come here for an "education"-what a joke, they come here (mostly females) to find a suitable mate of the same bloodline to marry. other than that it's citadel cadets who because of their military style brainwashing can at least comport themselves in a public setting, despite their refusal to tip. seriously,
i'm actually surprised that your ivy leaguers bother to tip. i'm happy for you. has your market experienced rate cut yet?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

JLA said:


> If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.
> 
> Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


I'm 40 but look 27-28. So they treat me like I'm "on the in" and it just irritates me more. There are days when I wish I looked my age. Also annoys me when people my age talk to me like I'm a kid and ask if I'm a student.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> there
> there's literally no way for you to know that. shut your ****ing cake-hole. to say that you "never have a problem" demonstrates that you've never picked up more than one college kid. they 90% of the time try to cram more than you're insured for, they automatically ask for auxillary cord so they can play their shitty music, and use the wors LIKE out of ****ing context, like literally like a like zillion like times in their like 4 block like trip


He probably is an uber representative, trying to tell us that it is ok to pick up college kids, bc they don't care about our ratings. They don't have to deal with the college kids and it sounds like he has never even dealt with college kids. Thats why I say he probably is an uber representative.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Absolutely correct. I just could not get away from FAU or Lynn University fast enough.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

python134r said:


> Absolutely correct. I just could not get away from FAU or Lynn University fast enough.


I agree completely. It seems like I always dread getting a call close to the university, though sometimes it is residents that is close by the university and those are alot better.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

The town I drive in is more than half University students. It's also a rural state/community and most of the folks haven't even HEARD of Uber. I think I've had 2 riders that were NOT college students. I don't work 'drunk' hours and I have a full-time day job, so my hours are very part-time. Out of 16 riders, I've had 5 people tip me, but by watching my ratings, it seems like less than half of them bother to remember to rate me at all. I wish Uber would have a 'force rating' for riders like it does for drivers. Or at least something that reminds them to rate. Even Amazon and Ebay send 'reminder emails' about 'please rate this transaction'. 

But I like the college kids. They're fun and interesting. Maybe it's because my two oldest kids are that age and far away, so when I chat with my riders, I feel a little closer to them.


----------



## DasTiger (Sep 18, 2015)

I completely agree with college kids and their crappy rides and even crappier ratings. I dropped last night .05 and I'm sure it was a coupe of runs of drunk college girls who were rude. And WAY to much perfume. Pisses me off..


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

DasTiger said:


> I completely agree with college kids and their crappy rides and even crappier ratings. I dropped last night .05 and I'm sure it was a coupe of runs of drunk college girls who were rude. And WAY to much perfume. Pisses me off..


Maybe it's not "college kids" but "drunks" who are the problem? I don't drive after 9 p.m. due to my schedule - I don't make a ton of money, but I supplement my income and have fun and have never had a rude or unpleasant college kid. My ratings aren't great - I'm told it's because I'm so new/too few ratings to 'count' for much, and I will freely agree that I think college kids don't care/don't remember to rate at all. But in my area, if I didn't accept them as riders, I'd have no riders at all.


----------



## DasTiger (Sep 18, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Maybe it's not "college kids" but "drunks" who are the problem? I don't drive after 9 p.m. due to my schedule - I don't make a ton of money, but I supplement my income and have fun and have never had a rude or unpleasant college kid. My ratings aren't great - I'm told it's because I'm so new/too few ratings to 'count' for much, and I will freely agree that I think college kids don't care/don't remember to rate at all. But in my area, if I didn't accept them as riders, I'd have no riders at all.


Drunk college kids would be the correct statement. When they're not drunk they seem to be ok. But the alcohol makes it into a game for them. Just my opinion.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

DasTiger said:


> I completely agree with college kids and their crappy rides and even crappier ratings. I dropped last night .05 and I'm sure it was a coupe of runs of drunk college girls who were rude. And WAY to much perfume. Pisses me off..


Tell me about it, I don't trying to pick up kids a frat parties or sororities parties but, they ALWAYS try to sneak n an alcohol dri k or etc, and tbh that gets annoying. So therefore I just try to stay away from the university altogether.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...


That's because they hate their lives and hate everyone and everything they see. That's what college in America is all about--Learning how to hate.


----------



## UberBone (Aug 31, 2015)

Where I'm at if you don't take the kids you don't get trips. We are still new enough that the townies really don't use uber yet. Tonight I had my first really bad experience with a group of them. Dropped their pin 5 blocks away, got shifty with me when I expressed frustration with that, and then tried to put 6 drunks in my car. I told them they could only put 4 in and the drunk blond girl told me "too bad we have 6" I said too bad I can't take more than 4 have fun in the storm. Cancelled, took my 5 bucks and laughed all the way down the road.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

so tha


Micmac said:


> I don't think so . College kids are very nice if your nice to them . I always get five star from them!!!


so that 5star pat on the head is important to you? do you feel validated giving them a 3 block ride for less than a cup of coffee as long as they 5star you? it's ok that they cost you money and don't tip?


----------



## brbridge (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm in Columbus Ohio and on campus all the time. In my 250+ trips I am rated a 4.9 and most are from campus. Not sure why you are not getting bad ratings man... But I don't.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

brbridge said:


> I'm in Columbus Ohio and on campus all the time. In my 250+ trips I am rated a 4.9 and most are from campus. Not sure why you are not getting bad ratings man... But I don't.


do you have an xl capable vehicle? if not, understand that the pax can see if an xl vehicle is closest to them, and request as an x vehicle and cram as many as possible in. xl drivers can request after the trip that they had more than four and get the rate changed. when these college ****s receive notification of the rate adjustment, they rate us poorly, even though they were the ones in the wrong, trying to scam the system.


----------



## brbridge (Sep 1, 2015)

No I have a regular car.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

this is why x 


brbridge said:


> No I have a regular car.


this is why x drivers will always have higher ratings. i hope you do not accept more than 4 as you would be ****ing your fellow drivers out of fares.


----------



## brbridge (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't get requests for more than 4...


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

you'r


brbridge said:


> I don't get requests for more than 4...


you're telling ne you havent had 5 or 6 try to cram into your car? BULLSHIT.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

and i dont generally get bad ratings, as i avoid the college crowd...but eventually i pick up on the islands that they sometimes go, and have to suffer. always requesting aux cord so they can blast their shitty music and such. still not good enough for tiffany and brittany and taylor and tyler and tanner. ive lately been explaining that the last pax made off with my aux cord.


----------



## brbridge (Sep 1, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> you'r
> you're telling ne you havent had 5 or 6 try to cram into your car? BULLSHIT.


No. I haven't...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I stopped picking up drunks: no more working past 11:00 pm and my ratings as well as car's smell improved. 

I no longer pick up college kids unless they have a good rating:4.8 and above

When I worked late night and picked a bunch of them during summer, my ratings plummeted! International students were in campus and I learned the hard way that they typically rated me low despite me treating them very nice all the time. 

My 30 day rating now is 5.0. I know there is one 4 star and all others are 5 stars. When you isolate the tumor and cut it, problem disappears. I will no longer offer my services to drunk college kids unless there is a huge surge and I have enough room to take a rating hit.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up one college kid today and didn't have a perfect 5.0 for the day... hmmmm.....

I did have problems finding him because Google Maps often sucks. Once he got in the car he gave me turn by turn directions like he was a human GPS. He was trying to be helpful and steer me around heavy traffic. And, no joke, he opened his laptop while in the car to get route information. From the college to his apartment.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JLA said:


> If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.
> 
> Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


Someone did not like Travis's video.....


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> so tha
> 
> so that 5star pat on the head is important to you? do you feel validated giving them a 3 block ride for less than a cup of coffee as long as they 5star you? it's ok that they cost you money and don't tip?


Kids have nothing to do with rates bro!!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

There goes 75% of my business. Plus add on a bunch of dead miles driving to pax just to find out they are the boogie man.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

I got a five star rating from 3 absolutely gorgeous coeds at UNLV Saturday night. Maybe it is just the poster not the college students?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> I got a five star rating from 3 absolutely gorgeous coeds at UNLV Saturday night. Maybe it is just the poster not the college students?


+1


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> I got a five star rating from 3 absolutely gorgeous coeds at UNLV Saturday night. Maybe it is just the poster not the college students?


It takes 1 out of 10 pax to ruin your driver rating.
This group of 3 girls were the majority.
Come back when you get 3 or 4 back to back rating you low and it will take you 1 month to recover.
I once took this kid twice and they were minimum fare and he sabotaged my ratings 1 staring me both times within 24 hours!
People mostly are nice. When you hit the not so nice ones back to back, you develop over sensitivity.


----------



## DasTiger (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a quick question with all this ratings discussion. Does anyone know of someone who has been suspended due to ratings? And I mean in the 4.5 to 4.6 range? I understand if someone is a 4 or below. We all seem to worry about ratings and fear the dreaded 4.6. But all this is just a tool that Uber uses to scare drivers in to providing a amazing ride. Which ultimately helps them. I wonder if you flirted in the 4.5 to 4.6 range if they would ever really do something. 

But college students still suck. You guys saying they are great either 1. Don't live in a college town like my market or the Ohio State guys market. or 2. you're not picking up real, away from home for the first time, I'm drunk as crap college students.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

DasTiger said:


> all this is just a tool that Uber uses to scare drivers in to providing a amazing ride.


Many times giving an "amazing ride" hasn't got anything to do with it. Many factors are out of your control. The answer is yes and all the time.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> I got a five star rating from 3 absolutely gorgeous coeds at UNLV Saturday night. Maybe it is just the poster not the college students?


Sounds like to me u were gawking over their beauty and still didn't get any. Sad if u ask me. Lol maybe u haven't lived in the real world and should go back into mommy's basement.

On a serious note, I have over 1500 hundred rides and from my experience its typically not worth taking college kids the BIG MAIN REASON IS BC THEY DON'T TIP, and u still have to deal with their crap, and then on top of that they rate u low for the stupidest of reasons. I mean u could do everything right n they still will only give u 3 or 4 stars. Now tell me again how its worth it?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I picked up one college kid today and didn't have a perfect 5.0 for the day... hmmmm.....
> 
> I did have problems finding him because Google Maps often sucks. Once he got in the car he gave me turn by turn directions like he was a human GPS. He was trying to be helpful and steer me around heavy traffic. And, no joke, he opened his laptop while in the car to get route information. From the college to his apartment.


You didn't use waze. I don't blame him. Dump Google maps and get on board with Waze.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well today i found myself near a AU in dc have been avoiding college kids. the issue is they dont understand how to rate. they think 3 and 4 is ok and nothing is impressive to them as most are spoiled. nice avg for the summer, 4.95 last week avg. today 4.5 !!!! i couldnt work surges and its been dead so i had no choice. but i confirmed yet again, stay away if you care about a rating.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Same issue here... the only hotspot in Columbia, SC is downtown right near the campus of USC and I am NICE as could be and have a 3.63 rating with 11 college kids trips so far.... What do I do??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> Same issue here... the only hotspot in Columbia, SC is downtown right near the campus of USC and I am NICE as could be and have a 3.63 rating with 11 college kids trips so far.... What do I do??


I am 5 minutes from USF Campus. If I want to eat a lunch, I can simply drive there and take a few rides quickly and get my lunch money just like that even in a 1 hour lunch break. But I am not servicing that area anymore because of low ratings. I used to do that sometimes by the way


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I am 5 minutes from USF Campus. If I want to eat a lunch, I can simply drive there and take a few rides quickly and get my lunch money just like that even in a 1 hour lunch break. But I am not servicing that area anymore because of low ratings. I used to do that sometimes by the way


 shame i cant go there on a regular basis. they shouldnt be allowed to rate. in fact rating should be random, not everyone get to rate all the time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Once I picked this international student and he started complaining that I entered from the wrong place to his community.
I told him GPS directed me that way and since he knows that well, he could have called me and directed me instead.
Normally, I don't start a trip with bad karma. I was stupid to take him and drive him to his min fare destination after waiting 5 minutes for him to come down.

Next day, I responded to another call from same complex, and same person came in with a different 5 star account. I only noticed after I dropped him off that he was the same person.
He 1 starred me for no reason once again.
No need to say he was from that part of the world that has been killing each other for 50,000 years and would not stop.

after that incident, I became less tolerant to the university kids. if that ****er was going to 1 star me anyway, why then he accepted me as his driver? Why are people so vindictive and bad is what I don;t understand and I never will. I stopped servicing them all together, this is better for my health.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

maybe we are better off avoiding them , most are min fare to dorm rooms anyway. i was only lucky it was a $13 ride at least for the lower rating hit. classes canceled because of pope and she wanted to visit her sister in arlington.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I picked up one college kid today and didn't have a perfect 5.0 for the day... hmmmm.....
> 
> I did have problems finding him because Google Maps often sucks. Once he got in the car he gave me turn by turn directions like he was a human GPS. He was trying to be helpful and steer me around heavy traffic. And, no joke, he opened his laptop while in the car to get route information. From the college to his apartment.


Don't you hate that? I mean seriously. Or don't you hate when they tell you just to go and then they always wait til the last second to tell you to turn.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I get pretty solid ratings from OSU students. Just like non students it all depends on who you pick up and what they expect from the ride. College students want a cool driver, business travelers want a professional driver, people just going to work want to just get there cheaply and quickly, people being picked up from a Drs appt want a sympathetic ear, gotta judge each pax as you get them and provide.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I avoid colleges, not that I have any issues with them, ya just don't make money with them and you will get dinged on ratings for silly idiot reasons. 
Between the students and halfway house residents in the recovery capital of Sunny South Florida, 
Cheapness and cheapskates are "thrifty, resourceful, enterprising and altruistic", 
I think when some of these Millennials actually learn about how life is just a series of accommodations, over and over, ahh, they just don't get it or try too hard.

In any event, I stay away from college kids and their campuses. Let the noobs have them, deal with the "harm reduction apostles" 

I don't reduce harm, I engage it, and improve it..........I'm rambling, exhausted, and need to put a check on it....later


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...


I have not noticed it


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...





Emp9 said:


> it wont take much to drop your ratings, college kids often try to jam 5 people in and also rate a 3 and 4 because nothing impress's them,. now the best bet i learned is to let them play their music if i happen to pick some up. but i refuse to hang around the campus like when i was a noob


Exactly!!! This five minute uber ride didn't change my life so 3 star


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If they even ASK/MENTION exceeding the seat limit, cancel the ride. Do not drive them! I guarantee they will give you a cruddy rating!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Agreed, college kids are rating killers. Especially the party crowd! I've scanned this forum and posed the question several times but I've yet to find an acceptable explanation as to why it is so.

I avoid them and I've heard from lots of drivers, likewise. It's a shame because I feel keeping them off the road is the nobelist service we provide. Ungrateful turds!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm ok with the cab company i'm driving for losing all this crowd of idiots to uber... I'm really truly ok with it. the 18- to college graduation) crowd is without any doubt in my mind an entire demographic i'd rather not get. Out of all my problems I have had... the overwhelming majority have been these idiots...

Thankfully... they virtually stopped calling taxis... 



I'll work the worst neighborhoods in town,
I'll pickup from the hospitals any day of the year
I'll take a reduced rate medical transport run,
I'll take a company voucher for a free ride from an already POed customer,

But if i drop off at the UCF i'm going to switch off my dispatch computer and turn right back around from where i just came from...


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I went into USC to drive for a weekend during the hurricanes and my rating was ruined. It dropped to 4.38 from 4.63, and it's taken me 6 weeks to get it back to above 4.5. They are rude and obnoxious. They ask you to borrow your auxiliary cord and want you to blast their music. One group threw a fit because I wouldn't let them squeeze 6 people into my car and told them that's what the Uber XL is for, and they said they fit 9 people in once. The rest were just annoying and asked me personal and vulgar sex questions and wouldn't stop trying to get on my nerves. They also got mad when I refused to go through a half hour drive thru with about 10 cars waiting. It was Sonic, and they let you order from outside without being in a car too. I told them I'd drop them off. 

I was a college student at a 4 year college from the ages of 24 to 28. The reason a lot of them are like that is because many of the younger ones still have their parents paying for everything for them, and often are riding on their parents card. Many college students also don't understand that they aren't always right believe it or not. I've also tended to notice that the most picky people are generally ones not even paying for the ride.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If they even ASK/MENTION exceeding the seat limit, cancel the ride. Do not drive them! I guarantee they will give you a cruddy rating!


The problem is other drivers need to stop allowing this. I keep hearing that other drivers let them do it and they can squeeze in tight. I tell them it doesn't matter if they fit. It's not allowed.

This past weekend I already started the fare because 3 got in the car and they told me to wait because 2 more were coming and I said 4 is the maximum. They told me they could fit and I said it doesn't matter, it's the rules. One of the girls said I'm a real stickler and they all left. I texted him and said he needed to cancel the ride or else it would charge him by the minute because I already started the fare and couldn't end it because they didn't ride with me. I said that because I'm not letting them rate low just because I wouldn't break the rules for them.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

pbracing33b said:


> How many trips do you have? I have well over a 1000 trips under my belt.


I'm coming up on 3 thousand. At least half of them have been college kids (it's a college town), and I've never had any rating issues with them. But tipping, you're right. They never tip.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> I'm coming up on 3 thousand. At least half of them have been college kids (it's a college town), and I've never had any rating issues with them. But tipping, you're right. They never tip.


Well past 6k trips and OSU is a huge portion of our rides. Doesn't really have that big of an impact on my rating, and I never have an issue with letting them know 4 pax is the limit.

I do occasionally get a tip from a student, pretty rare but it can happen.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

ubetrippin said:


> Here in Central NJ, between Princeton U and Rutgers U, the college kids are usually respectful and polite, and rate me quite well. The only time we have any issues are during New Years eve, but EVERYONE is typically drunk and inconsiderate at that time anyways


They're not the typical college students. Princeton and Rutgers don't take stupid kids. Everybody at Princeton is smart. There are other schools where kids party every day


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They're not the typical college students. Princeton and Rutgers don't take stupid kids. Everybody at Princeton is smart. There are other schools where kids party every day


Pretty much the same here. The students at Johns Hopkins and Loyola are pretty good, but Towson University it's a nightmare.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Agreed, college kids are rating killers. Especially the party crowd! I've scanned this forum and posed the question several times but I've yet to find an acceptable explanation as to why it is so.
> 
> I avoid them and I've heard from lots of drivers, likewise. It's a shame because I feel keeping them off the road is the nobelist service we provide. Ungrateful turds!


From what I've read, and it makes sense is 75% of them want to fit more than four, drink in the car or eat. Or the famous can we stop at Robertos. Basically it boils down to they don't like the word NO. But what I have learned when in doubt cancel and bounce because if you have to say no they will give you a low rating


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

If all the college kids are rating you low, maybe it's not the college kids that are the issue.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay Guy


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

I've been doing Uber part time for a few months and I stay away from Arizona State University in Tempe, AZ. It seems about 30% of the college kids are rude. They also only take Uber a mile or two so I never make any real money from them. The only tip I ever got from a college student was from a real nice freshman girl. She was the exception not the rule! There is also hundreds if not thousands of students on the streets in downtown Tempe so it's hard to find your rider. One former college student that I recently gave a ride to said to me that some of the sororities make the female student take an uber to their initiation and they make the student give the driver a 1 rating or they will not get in. They also get them so drunk they pass-out and they call an uber to take them home. No thanks, I work up in Scottsdale now where the wealthy hang out!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> If all the college kids are rating you low, maybe it's not the college kids that are the issue.


Interesting then how I went from a 4.83 to a 4.90 after skipping the rug rat business. This was the only change I made. I'll stick to my game plan playa.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> How many trips do you have? I have well over a 1000 trips under my belt.


Over 3000 trips and about 2200 Five star trips.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I wish uber would allow us to end rides like that, but idk, its a catch 22.


End 'em.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Nagodesi said:


> i get 5 stars from College kids, never a problem..


*yawn


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Who the hell tips anyhow? College or not, I see maybe 2-5 percent in tips, or one out of ever 15-20 rides.


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...





pbracing33b said:


> From my experience College kids seem like they ALWAYS rate low. Has anyone else ever notice this?
> 
> I always try to stay away from the college here in town when I can, I hate it when I am like 15-17 min away and I get a ping from a college kid, it seems like it never goes well. Unless its girls, idk y but girls do seem to rate me better than the men do, as far as college kids go.
> 
> ...


You are extremely lucky if tipped by college kids, last time I picked up few, they were screaming with bad words on their way to a bar, they drunk by drinking at the dorm. I stopped them by "excuse me, can we keep the conversation being professional inside this vehicle, they stopped, sworn creepyly, lowered volume. Guess what, after the drop off, my rating immediately drop 0.02, they rated 1 star, fxxk this dudes.


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> Who the hell tips anyhow? College or not, I see maybe 2-5 percent in tips, or one out of ever 15-20 rides.


ZERO fxxking percent out of 100 trips.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Once shockingly got a $5 tip from a college kid I picked up at the airport. Told a fellow driver the news, he asked was his name Nick? Yes it was! He had the same kid the week before and was tipped! Good ol Nick.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

JLA said:


> If you're in your twenties you have nothing to worry about. You're on the in and they'll just relate to you better. That or you better know who the current pop stars are and have them on your playlist. If not you'll remind them of their parents and/or an authority figure and will be rated accordingly.
> 
> Here's a good example. Just like the girl in the video said.. "this is exactly what I expect from my Uber driver".


**** these millennials. Im playing Lupe the entire ride and that's all I have to say about that. Bite me, ******.


----------

